# Starcraft/ Warcraft



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

Does anyone play or watch either of these games?


----------



## madsjl (Jul 25, 2011)

Year I have played some Starcraft. I really like the game. I have played a lot of Terran but I want to play more Protoss


----------



## DurhamJ (Apr 2, 2012)

I used to play a lot when I was younger
Zerg was my favorite race to play for.
I'd love to play again now but I'm afraid there may be incompatibility with Windows 7...



*__*
Flv to avi


----------



## dtran09 (Aug 21, 2012)

Classic game, Starcraft is.


----------



## dianefox (Sep 12, 2012)

*I like Guild Wars 2*

How to own a build that can cause really big damage to your enemies in short time? How to upgrade fast to the full level without spending so much time? How do get abundant guild wars 2 gold to make yourself stronger? Why not come to to have a look, you will get all the answers there.


----------



## Jang Pettigrew (Oct 23, 2012)

Awesome games.


----------



## Tsujima (Feb 27, 2013)

I've played WoW way too much; getting kind of bored of it now though.. Years of the same or similar thing can do it to you..


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

Lmk if anyone is into WC3 or SCBW/SC2 anymore.... I recommend Teamliquid . net if you really like this kind of thing.


----------



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

I still play wow but not as much as I use to it has gotten boring and repetitious grinding rep in mop sucks. also factor in the loss of people playing ( it really appears to be more than blizz or anyone is actually admitting to). blizz is also merging a large number of servers which also shows a loss of players.


----------



## charlywilk24 (Dec 4, 2018)

Good old Warcraft. I heard that Warcraft 3 is about to be remastered soon.


----------



## JamesFitts (Jun 2, 2020)

I love to Play Warcraft Video Game.


----------



## VirginiaBer (Jul 16, 2020)

This is my favorite video game!


----------

